# Smoking in apartment?



## rolyat150 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey, I was wondering if any of you smoke inside. I don't have anywhere to go to smoke my pipe other than outside or at our local tobacco shop. I really don't want to drive there every time I want a bowl and it's way too cold outside. I was wondering if it would make it smell bad if I smoked inside my apartment every now and again. I'm not sure even if they allow smoking, but I'd make sure first. Just wondering.

Taylor


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

What state are you in? because some states are now making it against the law to smoke in your own apt /condo... sucks i know


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I have no lingering issues with smoking cigars & pipes in my apartment. The pack after pack of stale cigarette smoke covers up the smell quite well.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I am lucky to have a fireplace & occasionally smoke my pipe inside while sitting by it. Most of the smoke is drafted away & rarely do I smell anything the next morning. Closing bathroom/bedroom doors & removing blankets/pillows from the couch definitely helps cut down on what the smoke sticks to.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

Lorglath said:


> What state are you in? because some states are now making it against the law to smoke in your own apt /condo... sucks i know


A very sad day indeed.

F. Prefect


----------



## pierredekat (Mar 7, 2007)

I think it depends a lot on what type of tobacco you're smoking. To me, cigarettes and cigars can funk things up for days, while a nice pipe tobacco smells really good. And if that aroma does linger awhile, all the better. p


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I smoke my pipe in my house everyday. I never notice a stale smoke smell like I do from Cigs or Cigars. Cigars I go in my basement when its cold like this.


----------



## rolyat150 (Dec 18, 2007)

I might try it then. I'll get some fabreez just in case... or not, nobody comes in my room anyway


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

I live in an apartment and I smoke in there all the time. My main concern is health, as I find that I'm easily susceptible to head colds so I've devised a ventilation system that more or less gets the smoke out the window. In addition, you might want to consider those 3M filtrete air inserts that are designed to trap smoke and similar stuff. Here is a random link to show you what I'm talking about:

http://www.hechinger.com/hardware/tools/30438-3m-filtrete-ultra-allergen-hvac-filter-200.html

Personally, I haven't tried these but, I want to and they are cheap enough to try.


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

Crack a window and fabreeze everyday and you should be ok !


----------



## rolyat150 (Dec 18, 2007)

So I just smoked a bowl of my local shop's "Privateer" in my room. The smell is pretty strong but I have my window cracked and the fan going, and I also sprayed a little fabreeze. Hopefully the smell will go away fairly quick. If it does I'll be able to have my pipe more often!


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

The smell in my apartment lingers, but I don't mind. I only smoke in one room, close the door and open a window. The smell stays in that one room and the rest of the apartment has no odor of smoke.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

I've noticed that pipe tobacco doesn't really give off a stale smoke smell, which is why I believe you can light a bowl, let it go out and pick it back up an hour later, and the taste not be tainted. I know when I get my own place next year I will be smoking in my apartment!


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

rolyat150 said:


> So I just smoked a bowl of my local shop's "Privateer" in my room. The smell is pretty strong but I have my window cracked and the fan going, and I also sprayed a little fabreeze. Hopefully the smell will go away fairly quick. If it does I'll be able to have my pipe more often!


The smell is always strong right after. The next day you probably won't even notice it. If I know people are coming over I burn a couple smelly candles to cover up any stale smoke smell that I might not be able to pick up. Get a couple of those plug in air fresheners, they help too.


----------



## rolyat150 (Dec 18, 2007)

smokehouse said:


> The smell is always strong right after. The next day you probably won't even notice it. If I know people are coming over I burn a couple smelly candles to cover up any stale smoke smell that I might not be able to pick up. Get a couple of those plug in air fresheners, they help too.


Yeah, it was much better this morning. I happen to work at a hobby store, so candles I can get for cheap.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Okay,,, I'm no pipe expert but I've smoked a few bowls as well as quite a few cigars inside the house. What I find that works is getting the smoke out of the room as quickly as possible.

My routine for smoking indoors, is simple. I light a scented candle or two, and use a window fan a small one with two fans they can be found everywhere, then sitting RIGHT next to the window, still in view of my favorite sports channel, I rest the ashtray on the window sill and light up. I try to make sure when I exhale I'm blowing my smoke towards the fan. Afterwards, I spray Fabreez a couple times let the fan run an additional 30 minutes or so.
The next morning no smell.

This isnt ideal for me because I like to really smoke up a place when I'm enjoying a cigar, not even thinking about where the smoke is going, but during the winter months this works well, I get to enjoy my smokes while staying dry and warm.

I say give it a shot, using a few simple precautions light up indoors, see how it works for you, one or two cigars smoked indoors while you test this out will not ruin a house, any lingering smell will go away over time.


----------

